# Weirdest things seen while gigging



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

I know when you are out there at night you see some weird stuff..... 2 years ago was the craziest we say about a 40 lb tarpon in our light.

then one night we were trying to gig flounder and this damn gator wouldn't leave us alone



















then we were trying to gig flounder this other night and came across a grouper honey hole and sheepshead mixed in with flounder



















The fog got so bad one year you couldn't even see 2 feet in front of you we were gigging ft mcrea and almost got lost... we couldn't see the lighthouse, the island the only way we could tell is my putting the lights in the water and seeing if it got shallower or deeper til we got on the beach until the fog cleared...anyone remember that night?

Post some stories guys


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

a few months ago i was fishing with MR and we saw an octapus (sp), that was about the oddest thing i have ever seen wile gigging...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Naked Girl swimmin of DI and yes been in the fog a few times ( Old days were bad got GPS now just follow the traks back and hope you don't get run over by some idiot)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Naked girl???!!! wish i could run across a few of those wile out fishing!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I went last week and saw a big ray that was at least 4 feet across, I know its not weird but I was surprised at the size of it. Then on Saturday night I saw a big gar prolly 5 feet long. I'm just glad he didn't go after me.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had a coupleof small gators that wanted to stay just ahead of the boat in the shadow of the light. Also saw a concrete flounder in navy point. It was painted up to look just like a flounder. My buddy gigged it.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It's good the man didn't catch you with gigged groupers.

Not critizing. I would have put the gig to them too.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i was wondering if that was legal...sounds like thats a NO...just like DFA...no criticism (sp) here...just gaining knowledge..


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to love dfa. Not only does he gig flounder he is honest. MarkW


----------



## snapperj08 (Oct 7, 2007)

long as that gag's 22 inches long he's legal.....anything u can shoot with a speargun u can gig


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Death from Above 

check your facts before you try and accuse someone of breaking the law!!!

myfwc.com spearing regulations


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tooletime (10/20/2007)*Death from Above
> 
> check your facts before you try and accuse someone of breaking the law!!!
> 
> myfwc.com spearing regulations


I love it!! I got to be the most hated MF on here.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

whoa,nobody's accusing anybody of anything.it was just and ignorant statement. ignorance is not a crime, it is simply not knowing. 

the notion of gigging grouper is so cool that dfa thought, "surely it must be illegal." 

no need to be defensive. if i wasn't up on the regs, i would've assumed the same thing. not to say that i always follow the law to the "T". i'm sure we all try our best. :grouphug 

*Species Prohibited for Harvest by <P align=left>Spearing:*<P align=left>? African Pompano ? Red Drum<P align=left>? Billfish ? Sharks<P align=left>? Bonefish ? Snook<P align=left>? Goliath Grouper (Jewfish) ? Sturgeon<P align=left>? Lobster ? Spotted Eagle Ray<P align=left>? Manta Ray ? Spotted Seatrout<P align=left>? Nassau Grouper ? Tarpon<P align=left>? Permit ? Tripletail<P align=left>? Pompano ? Weakfish<P align=left>? Families of Ornamental Reef Fish<P align=left>(Surgeonfish, Trumpetfish, Angelfish, Butterflyfish,<P align=left>Porcupinefish, Cornetfish, Squirrelfish, Trunkfish,<P align=left>Damselfish, Parrotfish, Pipefish, Seahorse, Puffers,<P align=left>Triggerfish except gray and ocean) <P align=left><P align=left>i couldn't pull up the statewide list. this is an excerpt from the monroe county regs. i notice that it is missing, and the statewide includes, blue crab and stone crab.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

e-fight....and go.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Not only was it wierd that we saw the octopuss it was were we were at when we saw him. We were in Bayou Grande


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i was out one night and saw death from above and he had not gigged a flounder all night! Now that is really weird


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw this in the pass a few weeks ago, it was an impressive site!!!










It's amazing how much more you can see through BEER GOGGLES!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i would gig that


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

That definitely a keeper!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (10/22/2007)*i would gig that


 Do you really mean you would poke that????


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

GIG IT!!! You can play with it when you get it in the boat!


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

thank you wareagle


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Giggity!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Strangest thing Ive seen was my neighber pitching a fit like a woman with pms because I was stickin um while he was missing.:reallycrying


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw a triangle shaped sting raysmall with round edges probaly 12inches across with a very short tail. I thought it was a sand hump , tapped it and it took off .Anybody know what this was? Could it have been an alien? I was in GB?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Cubs Fan (10/23/2007)*I saw a triangle shaped sting raysmall with round edges probaly 12inches across with a very short tail. I thought it was a sand hump , tapped it and it took off .Anybody know what this was? Could it have been an alien? I was in GB?




There's lots of aliens in GB.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you gig gators? DFB?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_lblFullMessage>I saw a triangle shaped sting raysmall with round edges probaly 12inches across with a very short tail. I thought it was a sand hump , tapped it and it took off .Anybody know what this was?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



> *markw4321 (10/23/2007)*You sure it wasn't a horeshoe crab?MarkW


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

not really callsified as weird, but i got a funny story.... one night my brother got a little overzealous with sticking a flounder and "weakened" the gig. then later on, i had that gig and saw a pretty good flounder (probably 20 inches). so i stuck him and broke the gig in half. so, without thinking, i just tossed my half of the broken gig to someone on the boat and proceded to "get my fish" so, now im about knee deep and chasing a stick with a flounder on the end of it. when i finally got to it, i could see it might not have been a great shot, so i reached down and picked the half dead flounder up, threw him in the boat and then we all relived the series of events and had a pretty good laugh when they described that they hadnt seen me move that fast in a long time. i dont remember this part, but apparently, i said and mumbled some pretty funny things in that 15 seconds!

as for an octopus... we've seen one or two. most recent was in the sound near navarre. great thread, good stories!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, i gig these things across the wing-tip all the time. 

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/butterflyray.jpg">


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wareagle22 (10/22/2007)*GIG IT!!! You can play with it when you get it in the boat!


Now that is funny stuff (no LMAO icon?)


----------

